# Coarse builder sand



## NaveedAltaf (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi there. I want to know that can I use coarse builder sand to cap my soil, I really like the golden colour of the sand. if the sand is permissible how deep layer should be on soil to cover it. TIA


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC! I don't know what sands are available to you, but swimming pool filter sand has about the same needed parameters as our sand substrates have, so I have used several varieties of pool filter sand, with good results. Builder's sand doesn't need to meet the same parameters, so it may work sometimes and not other times. At least that is why I never try it.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

It comes down to particle size. What you need is 1/16" to 3/16" (2mm to 4mm). A little bit larger or smaller is OK.


----------



## Am2020 (Sep 10, 2019)

I haven't worked much with builder's sand but doesn't that have a lot of silt? It might turn the water muddy for a few days. Try using a clarifier and filter floss to clear the water faster if that happens.


----------

